# Best Servo & Controler



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone! I just have a quick question for all you monster makers! I am new to servos and am wondering what is the best servo and servo controler to use to make a figure talk and have neck movements. If anyone can give me links or suggestions, that would be great! Thank you!:devil:


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

there are a number of things you can use. You could always hack one of those talking christmas props. Or there are some companies that make servo drivers that use audio. Such as Scary Terry...there is at least one other company that makes them but I can't think of their name right now, and I've successfully used the Scary Terry product.

As far as neck movements, do you want left and right? Or left, right, up and down?


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

eanderso13 said:


> there are a number of things you can use. You could always hack one of those talking christmas props. Or there are some companies that make servo drivers that use audio. Such as Scary Terry...there is at least one other company that makes them but I can't think of their name right now, and I've successfully used the Scary Terry product.
> 
> As far as neck movements, do you want left and right? Or left, right, up and down?


Thanks Eanderso13 - as for the neck movements - i was just thinking left to right but i might incorporate up and down as well - thanks for responding so quickly!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

For simple left/right movement, I saw this before: http://cindybob.com/halloween/bluckyanimation/
It's not a buckey, sot eh extra weight might be an issue, but he was using a Prop-1 to control the random movements.

I think ServoCity has a pan and tilt servo platform that you could maybe use with a joystick or a preprogrammed routine on a microcontroller...or go wireless, RC-style.

Depends on what you're looking to for as a final effect. I'd probably fabricate some custom bracket up for a bucky to mount two servos for left/right up/down and go from there. I think any prefab pan and tilt servo mechanism would be way too bulky to fit into a bucky!


----------

